# Exposed to cold for a week



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

My dang space heater spazzed out and was sporadically going on/off. They were exposed to probably some 50F temps for a week. I'm already down 1 terribilis. His mate won't eat and is looking day to day. Azureus male is down on weight big time, but will take a fly here/there. Everybody else is coming around slowly.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

What a bummer! Sorry to hear it. Don't get discouraged, though. This sort of thing happens. I wonder if you could have two space heaters and set them both for roughly the same temperature? That way you have some redundancy in the system, anyway.

Mark


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

The azureus pair have recovered and eating like pigs. Cobalts didn't make it or the other misc azureus. I'm trying to save the last female terrib, but she's very frail. Def need a backup heater


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that. Let's hope your female terribilis recovers. I'm glad your azureus pair survived.


----------



## Cakers (Sep 10, 2017)

I think about what happens if Im at work and furnace goes out. Ive wondered what most people do for back ups. I'm new to darts so any suggestions? Here in Nebraska we've had cold winter and its been on my mind.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Cakers said:


> I think about what happens if Im at work and furnace goes out. Ive wondered what most people do for back ups. I'm new to darts so any suggestions? Here in Nebraska we've had cold winter and its been on my mind.


Remote temperature monitoring systems. You can get alerts to your phone if temps go outside of a certain range. You can also get alerts if it loses connectivity due to a power outage. I bought one of these a few years ago and it works well, but you do have to pay a subscription fee to get text/email alerts. 

https://www.lacrossetechnology.com/...t-system-with-standard-wet-temperature-probe/

Also, if you run your HVAC with a google nest I believe you can get a heads up if there is a problem with the system, but I'm not sure what happens with a power outage.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

I was going to use a temp controller and 2 heaters on separate plugs. This wasn't a day thing though. It was a solid week and it was the coldest temps we've had in a long time.


----------



## Rich (Feb 8, 2018)

Sorry to hear.
Being down there you probably don't get much cold weather.
don't know if its a option for you but I use a Honeywell WI-FI thermostat on my house furnace and it sends me humidity alerts as well as temperature alerts. Honeywell also Emails a usage report once a month. Saves energy and monitors my home.


----------

